# How do I determine if the IS is working on my 24-105L??



## carlc (Jan 6, 2012)

I have just assumed it was working until yesterday when my new 70-200mm II arrived and I put it on my 7D. WOW, my photos were great, even down to 1/60th of a sec at 200mm. I have always experienced camera shake with my 24-105 and I admit that I am not a steady hand (age issue I guess) and have tried to keep my shutter speed equal to the focal length or faster. Sometimes hard in low light and aminimum aperture of 4.0. Guess you never know what you are missing in life until you get a new wife!!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 6, 2012)

Hold down the shutter button for 1-2 seconds while at 105mm and looking thru the viewfinder. You will see the shaky image suddenly lockon. If it doesn't, there is likely a problem.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 6, 2012)

carlc said:


> I have just assumed it was working until yesterday when my new 70-200mm II arrived and I put it on my 7D. WOW, my photos were great, even down to 1/60th of a sec at 200mm. I have always experienced camera shake with my 24-105 and I admit that I am not a steady hand (age issue I guess) and have tried to keep my shutter speed equal to the focal length or faster. Sometimes hard in low light and aminimum aperture of 4.0. Guess you never know what you are missing in life until you get a new wife!!!



The IS of the 70-200 ii is one generation ahead of the 24-105 AFAIK. Also it is a bit noisier at times, these two factors could result in what you are experiencing. Even though "IS" failing is possible, I would not think that is the issue.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2012)

The IS system on your new lens is at least one stop better then the system on your old lens. Also, what camera are you using these lenses with? You should be aware that if you're using a camera with a sensor that's smaller than full frame, you need to multiply the 1/focal length rule by the crop factor to estimate the handholding shutter speed. 

FWIW, the IS on the 70-200 II is excellent. The shot below was handheld (free, no bracing) at 95mm with a 0.5 second exposure. 




EOS 5D Mark II, EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM @ 95mm, 1/2 s, f/5.6, ISO 100


----------



## carlc (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Mt. Spokane, I will try your suggestion for testing the IS on the 24-105. Just hate to take the BEAST (loving nickname I gave my new 70-200) off my camera!!!


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 6, 2012)

Sometimes to demonstrate IS to people I'll put the camera in live view mode, extend the lens and very lightly tap on the end of the lens (or just gently shake the camera) and then push the shutter button half way. It gives a good before and after effect.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 6, 2012)

im pretty sure the 24-105 has tripod sensing IS so it wont wander
easiest way to test is to set a slowish shutter speed in low light take a shot with IS off and with IS on of something stationary and compare the images


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 6, 2012)

dilbert said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > im pretty sure the 24-105 has tripod sensing IS so it wont wander
> ...



i do own one, just never noticed it wandering not like the 300f4 does you can hear it and watch the image move on that one, i'll try the 24-105 out and see mind you I dont use it on a tripod all that often but i have used it on a tripod with IS on in the past, could explain why the odd image was well odd


----------



## K-amps (Jan 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



I don't think the 24-105 has the tripod sense thing, the 70-300L , 70-200mk.ii have it. One more way to test the IS is, zoom out, then turn off the IS and watch through the viewfinder, on mine, I can see the camera shake with every heartbeat.... but with IS, it is rock solid... ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 7, 2012)

I checked, Dilbert is correct indeed well that definately explains the odd blurry photo from it the few times i have used that lens on a tripod


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 7, 2012)

mine doesn't wander but images are sharper with IS off when on the tripod so I assumed Dilbert was right


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2012)

AFAIK, the 24-105 is not tripod-sensing. I think the 'jump' isn't as obvious due to the shorter focal length.


----------



## Cbadie (Jan 8, 2012)

I just got a new 24-105 and simply took some comparison photos at relatively slow ss (1/15 or so), compared the level of sharpness both with and without IS. Seemed to prove that it was working.


----------

